# 2015 Super Six Evo HM - Hed Jet 6 Plus



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Anyone run 25mm wide wheels with 25mm tires on the SS6 Evo HM models? Google search reveals mixed results.

Can anyone assist with this?

Thanks,
C.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

CHL said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> Anyone run 25mm wide wheels with 25mm tires on the SS6 Evo HM models? Google search reveals mixed results.
> 
> ...


I have been interested in this topic as well and, thus far, I have been told that it depends on which wheelset you are trying to run. I don't know about the Heds. The 2016 SS Evo HM now accepts up to 28mm though if you haven't bought the bike yet.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a 2015 SS6 Evo HM. I looked at the clearance with my current Head Ardennes SL (23MM). While there is ample clearance, it's clear that with 25mm wheels, that clearance will decrease drastically. 

I decided to go with the Hed Jet 5, as they have 23mm wide rims. I've been extremely pleased with 23mm wheels but just wanted to see how the 25mm would ride.

Thanks,
C


----------



## clnr (Jun 16, 2008)

When I get my new wheels next week, I can check the clearance with 24mm rims and 25mm tyres if you are interested.


----------

